# Chevy Push Plates



## GTLS (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey guys, when I bought my 8' Fisher plow, the guy included a pair of mounts that were supposed to fit my truck as he had the same body style truck. They didn't. Turns out it was a pair for a '97-'99, so I am looking to sell those for $100. I also need a pair of push plates for my truck, a 1999 Chevy 2500. The mounts were close to correct, though they did not quite match up. 

Thanks


----------



## craigs3 (Oct 22, 2010)

*model number*

hello was wondering if the push plate model number was 7138 if so and still available mail back thanks craig


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

# 7125 fit 88 to 00 old body style, 8 lug 2500 and 3500
7138 fit 88 to 00 1500 and 2500 6 lug


----------



## craigs3 (Oct 22, 2010)

*thanks*

brad was the plates u have 7138 didnt understand which model u had thanks


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I dont understand what he has either, If I saw a pic I would. Dont know what ones he needs either depends on gvw or 6/8 lug if he has an old body style .And we dont know if he has new or old body style.Cant help with no info. I was just posting what those plates fit hoping to help. I dont have any 7138 rite now.


----------



## NHresident (Jun 13, 2008)

craigs3;1312637 said:


> brad was the plates u have 7138 didnt understand which model u had thanks


i got a nice set of 7138s u can email me if ur interested [email protected]


----------



## craigs3 (Oct 22, 2010)

*info*

how much are u lookin to get for the7138s


----------



## NHresident (Jun 13, 2008)

if u want to email me we can discuss it


----------



## craigs3 (Oct 22, 2010)

*haveing problem*

blackdog haveing trouble emailing you if u could email me at [email protected] thanks


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

are these still for sale?


----------



## GTLS (Nov 29, 2008)

I still have them, and I will have to wait on pics. They are at my friend's house a few towns over. I will know by Monday if they have been sold or not, as someone is coming then. My truck is the 8 lug, s those are the mounts I am looking for


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Ya but what body style do u have?


----------



## NHresident (Jun 13, 2008)

GTLS;1312552 said:


> Hey guys, when I bought my 8' Fisher plow, the guy included a pair of mounts that were supposed to fit my truck as he had the same body style truck. They didn't. Turns out it was a pair for a '97-'99, so I am looking to sell those for $100. I also need a pair of push plates for my truck, a 1999 Chevy 2500. The mounts were close to correct, though they did not quite match up.
> 
> Thanks


just a heads up buddy they make 2 different kits for 99 if urs is a silverado u want the 7161 OR the 7169 if u just have a K series 2500 u want the 7125 kit the headligh cables are also different IF ur usin a 4 port module


----------



## XXL 4RUNNER (Oct 9, 2009)

If these are the 7125 plates, im interested, if nobody else is.......


----------



## Rwelch (Nov 3, 2017)

GTLS said:


> Hey guys, when I bought my 8' Fisher plow, the guy included a pair of mounts that were supposed to fit my truck as he had the same body style truck. They didn't. Turns out it was a pair for a '97-'99, so I am looking to sell those for $100. I also need a pair of push plates for my truck, a 1999 Chevy 2500. The mounts were close to correct, though they did not quite match up.
> 
> Thanks


Good morning do you still have those chevy push plates please let me know thank you


----------

